# Limitless Gold RDTA



## Yiannaki (20/12/16)

Hello vendors 

Is there any ETA on this new limitless RDTA?



Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Moosa86 (21/12/16)

Been asking this for a while with no response.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/limitless-gold-rdta.t31622/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (3/1/17)

New year bump!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Moosa86 (4/1/17)

Heard Vape Pulse is getting it but not sure when.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (4/1/17)

Seriously? Can any of the vendors please respond.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Moosa86 (5/1/17)

Maybe tag some of the vendors


----------



## Moosa86 (18/1/17)

Still nothing?


----------



## Moosa86 (1/2/17)

@KieranD @Sir Vape @Maxxis @JakesSA @VapePulse @Vape Hyper @Throat Punch @Naeem_M @The eCigStore @Kyran @wazarmoto @HouseOfVape @Lim @Frostbite @Stroodlepuff


----------



## Maxxis (1/2/17)

Will be able to confirm soon. We have a meeting with the distributors this week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moosa86 (8/2/17)

@Maxxis Any news yet?


----------



## HouseOfVape (13/2/17)

@Moosa86 thanks for the tag, unfortunately we won't be doing these

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Moosa86 (16/2/17)

Just came across this @Yiannaki https://vapeaway.co.za/collections/limitless-atomizers/products/limitless-rdta-gold

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (16/2/17)

Moosa86 said:


> Just came across this @Yiannaki https://vapeaway.co.za/collections/limitless-atomizers/products/limitless-rdta-gold


I found this 

Gonna swing past there after a meeting this morning and pick one up. 

https://www.cloudloungevapery.co.za/products/limitless-rdta-gold

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (17/2/17)

Finally got it!!! Shout out to Cloud Lounge for hooking me up

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

